# Bar-B-Que?



## GoodTurns (May 28, 2011)

nope...next best thing...clambake!  Now if I could just find someone from Maine with lobsters.....


----------



## EBorraga (May 28, 2011)

Talk about making someone hungry. Wish I was in the Northeast right now.


----------



## bnoles (May 28, 2011)

Oh man.... you're killing me :eat:


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 28, 2011)

I smoked a whole pork loin today and just got done pulling it. Going now to have some pulled pork bar-b-que. Not the healthiest, but hey I have not busted my rear to loose the weight Jon did. Jon I thought about you while watching the Biggest Looser finale.  :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 28, 2011)

Nice!!  But was this a true clam bake?  You know what I am talking about, dig a big hole in the sand, make a bon fire once that sucker is burned down to coals throw seaweed on the coals, throw in clams and other ocean goodies, more seaweed then sand and let'er sit for a while while drinking enough beer to kill a whale.:biggrin::biggrin:

Now THAT would be a clam bake...*sigh* the fun times as a late teen... ya know except the beer part cause that would be wrong:biggrin:


----------



## desertrat (May 28, 2011)

That's just plain "MEAN"


----------



## hanau (May 28, 2011)

I have 5 racks of Baby Back Ribs in the fridge waiting to be smoked tomorrow.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 28, 2011)

I knew I missed those picnics we used to have!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 28, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Nice!!  But was this a true clam bake?  You know what I am talking about, dig a big hole in the sand, make a bon fire once that sucker is burned down to coals throw seaweed on the coals, throw in clams and other ocean goodies, more seaweed then sand and let'er sit for a while while drinking enough beer to kill a whale.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Now THAT would be a clam bake...*sigh* the fun times as a late teen... ya know except the beer part cause that would be wrong:biggrin:



Did a few of those up in Maine in the 70s-80s...still favorite times....this was just a pot on the propane ring


----------



## witz1976 (May 29, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> witz1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!  But was this a true clam bake?  You know what I am talking about, dig a big hole in the sand, make a bon fire once that sucker is burned down to coals throw seaweed on the coals, throw in clams and other ocean goodies, more seaweed then sand and let'er sit for a while while drinking enough beer to kill a whale.:biggrin::biggrin:
> ...




My last BIG one was in Mass.  My folks had friends who hosted one heck of a clam bake.  It was a 2 day event.


----------



## Dana Fish (May 29, 2011)

Lobsters?!?!!?  I can get lobsters.  We do a huge lobster feast a few times a summer.  I'm talking 12-15 people and easily 1-2 lobsters per person.  TOO EXPENSIVE???

Normally yes but not when your best bud is a local lobsterman.


----------



## clapiana (May 29, 2011)

My bud moved to fl last month and came up last week to get the "lobstas" out of his system ..... We had a bake with a bunch of chicken lobsters he picked up a 9 lb monster....it was silly how big it was.  The claw was so huge they used electrical black tape to keep it closed..... Good time and he went back to fl with his fill of lobstas for a little while. Hahaha


----------



## hanau (May 29, 2011)

mmmm....
Baby Back


----------



## Rick_G (May 29, 2011)

I could really develop a hate for some of you.


----------



## Timebandit (May 29, 2011)

I already have:biggrin:



Rick_G said:


> I could really develop a hate for some of you.


----------



## David M (May 29, 2011)

john what part of nc is thomasnville in >? 

any one delever ? 

Tahke out ?

David


----------



## PenMan1 (May 29, 2011)

Pork shoulder cooked over hickory for 8 hours. Pulled and covered with Western North Carolina vinegar base BBQ sauce.

Genuine Pawley's Island, SC "trash in the can (yellow corn niblets, Vidalia onions, celery, red potatoes, Polish Sausage, shrimp and crawfish).

Tomorrow, prime rib from the Showtime rotisserie.


----------

